# Cough meds and bf?



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,
I have bronchitis, and went to urgent care today. I was given some amoxicillin and a script for brand name: Tessalon Perle or Generic name: benzonatate 100mg to help with my cough. I was wondering if anyone out there knows if I can take this while breastfeeding. I had to basically talk the ignorant urgent care md into giving me some kind of antibiotics (and he told me to pump and dump!







: ) and he claimed that this tessalon perle is safe while bf. I looked it up on kellymom and webmd and I can't find anything that says if I can take it or not. Thanks!


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

According to the following link it's not been studied for levels in breastmilk:
http://www.medicinenet.com/benzonatate/article.htm

They compare it to benzocaine (which is okay while nursing) - but it's not necessarily that similar, I guess.

Regular cough medicines are okay while bfing - The Nursing Mother's Companion says both dextromethorphan and guiaiafenesin are safe while nursing, and those are the most common ingredients in cough medicines. If you can't get any better info, maybe one of those would work instead?


----------

